# Officer Down: Air Interdiction Agent Julio E. Baray - [Moriarty Airport, New Mexico]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

09/25/2007
*Officer Down: Air Interdiction Agent Julio E. Baray *

*Officer Down: Air Interdiction Agent Julio E. Baray *- [Moriarty Airport, New Mexico]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* 39

*Cause of Death:* Aircraft Accident
*
Additional Information:* He is survived by his wife and two children.
*
Incident Details:* Agent Julio Baray was killed in an aircraft accident at Moriarty Airport, New Mexico.

A second agent, who was a flight instructor, was on board the aircraft and suffered burns and lacerations in the crash.

Agent Baray had served with the United States Border Patrol for 9 years and was undergoing pilot training for Air and Marine at the time of the crash. 
*
End of Watch:* Monday, September 24, 2007


----------

